# Best dried puppy food for labrador?



## cumbriamax (23 March 2011)

Following on from the 'Royal Canin- good or bad?' thread, I was wondering what you all think is best puppy food

Basically I am due to collect my labrador pup in four weeks and am wondering which is best food for her. the last pup we had was fed on royal canin as they sold it at our local vets so we assumed it was good stuff. however it doesn't appear to be as good compared to orijen puppy food etc???????

I have only ever had one pup b4 as my other dog is 6 year old rescue so never had to worry about the puppy stage with her.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Scranny_Ann (23 March 2011)

I use Skinners Puppy.  I usually pay around £27 for a bag and feed this from 8weeks until 6 months, sometimes up to 7 months old.

I wouldn't feed my lot anything but Skinners - ever!

http://www.skinnerspetfoods.co.uk/products/Field---Trial-Products/Puppy/


----------



## oscarwild (23 March 2011)

Well I bought a working cocker pup in Nov and searched the best foods etc to get for him.  Everyone has said to buy the best quality food you can in your price bracket.
Not being resplended with money went looking and was going to go for James wellbeloved but it was top top end of my price range and then found a food called wainwrights ats pets at home.  Its almost identical to the james wellbeloved food but is better on the price.  So I bought that and my pup hasnt looked back since.  He stopped being a fussy eater and cant wait to get his food and now sits and waits on his feeding mat when food time arrives.

hope that helps. x


----------



## sisco (23 March 2011)

Had our pup two weeks now got him from the Dogs Trust we were given a bag of Arden Grange puppy food when we collected him and we have decided to keep feeding this as Arden Grange feed is used by most of our friends with dogs.


----------



## CAYLA (23 March 2011)

Fish4Puppys


----------



## soloabe (23 March 2011)

CAYLA said:



			Fish4Puppys
		
Click to expand...

Agree.


----------



## SusieT (23 March 2011)

I personally like the Burns and Applaus range of foods.


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (23 March 2011)

Mine gets Skinners and salmon mousse from fish4dogs. If you buy in bulk it works out at 50p per sachet which I think is quite good! I know you just asked about dry but it's a really nice mixer. Dry food can get a bit boring


----------



## lochpearl (24 March 2011)

Hills Science Plan Puppy


----------



## EAST KENT (24 March 2011)

Our lab puppies are on ox cheek/ox tripe raw mince,and as adults chicken carcasses,no dried food can touch it for the condition they get from a raw diet.


----------



## NeverSayNever (24 March 2011)

arden grange


----------



## cumbriamax (24 March 2011)

hi all-thanks for your very informative replies.

what makes you all choose specific foods for your dogs/pups?


----------



## Puppy (24 March 2011)

Mine have done well on James Wellbeloved.


----------



## Cedars (25 March 2011)

Chloe came from her breeders on Beta Purina which is the devils food. Then she went to Symply Puppy which is fab and now is on Symply Turkey. This is because Chloe has a hugely sensitive tummy as a lot of labs do and Symply offer those types of foods. If you google and ring them they're amazingly helpful. Xxxx


----------



## EAST KENT (25 March 2011)

Sensetive???  Good Lord all mine are waste disposal units on legs!!


----------



## cellie (25 March 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Sensetive???  Good Lord all mine are waste disposal units on legs!!

Click to expand...

Thought mine had sensitive stomach until I switched to meat and bones.It was actually my nose that  was more sensitive than his stomach.
He is much more pleasant to have around now


----------



## fizzer (25 March 2011)

Fish4dogs.   fab feed


----------



## ladylisa (26 March 2011)

another vote for the fish4dogs range, i had my vizsla dog on this as a pup, smelly stuff, but they love it and its full of goodness.


----------

